# A day at the seaside for Tilly and Harry!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I haven't posted for a while but thought I would say 'hi' and share our day! Tilly and Harry are as happy as ever! We went to Whitby for the day...the dogs ran, we ate fish and chips and all had a lovely time...its 12 weeks until my due date so its nice to spend some days out with just the dogs before we add another to the family! Enjoy!

Whitby Harbour


















Tilly enjoying her first view of the beach!!









Harry, getting a whiff of that sea breeze!









Tilly being silly









Harry looking somewhat noble









Finally! The sea!









Me and the dogs









Tils









Tilly showing two young pups around the beach


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's great to see you on the board! Looks like a lovely day at the beach. I bet you are getting very excited for the baby to come, won't be long now!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey great to see you posting, and about time we saw the dynamic duo, they look great too. Bet you can't for the a baby to arrive, you keep us posted you hear !!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh wow what beautiful photos and a fabulous place, I am of yorkshire blood, havent been to Whitby but its so pretty. I love your dogs and am so excited for you having a baby..my next favourite subject to goldens as I'm a trained doulah too!! Looks like you had a wonderful day and love Tilly showing the puppies the ways of the beach! Fish and chips...lucky! Let us know about the baby...and photos..i need a baby fix!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great to see Tilly & Harry enjoying themselves as usual. Take care


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tilly and Harry have some awesome places to visit. Beautiful pictures of your crew.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Truly awesome time it looks like you had with the pups Tilly and Harry sure have it made!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW!!! I guess I really haven't been on the forum that much!!! Congratulations!!! Wonderful news!!!

We got Sienna after Ian, but my advice would be to make sure Harry doesn't feel jealous or left out after the little one comes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures of everything. You look great and so do the pupsters. They look so happy to be at the beach. Have you been doing all the exercises with Harry to get him ready for the baby like you talked about? He is such a handsome fella.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful Pics*

Beautiful Pics of the Seaside and of Tilly and Harry!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Yes, we have been preparing Harry...we have a crying doll (it used to be mine as a child and has a rather convincing baby cry!) that we get out every couple of days and carry round and ensure the dogs are very polite around it...they were VERY interested in it at first but now they aren't fussed at all as we coo over the fake baby! It 's more our behaviour that I want them to get used to as we try to really act how we would around a baby...they look at us like we have quite possibly lost our minds!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, looks like all of you had a fantastic day!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> ...they look at us like we have quite possibly lost our minds!


Thats funny...I am sure those two will welcome a new pack member lovingly to your family :--heart:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitby looks lovely and these are great pics of both you and your dogs! I enjoyed them very much, thank you for posting them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So great to see your post! Pregnancy becomes you! The dynamic duo look fantastic! Looking forward to trio pics soon!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah my home town. It always looks lovely in photos. Tilly and Harry seemed to enjoy it too. Love the pic of Tilly being silly and you look well Emma.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures! The pups look like they're really enjoying themselves!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful photos!  Tilly and Harry are looking great!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow - what a spectacular place. Made much prettier of course by the presence of silly Tilly and noble Harry


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am really enjoying my pregnancy now the sickness has completely gone thank goodness!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How utterly beautiful! I've sure missed seeing you guys!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I love those pictures. Tilly and Harry are so cute.


----------

